# WILL A CROSS BREED RACER LOSE HOMMING ABILITIES



## Yusuf Saggaf (Apr 24, 2002)

I have a white racer(hommer)hen who is part roller, since she is mixed does she lose her ability to home like a regular homming pigeon. i have watched her fly with the other racers who are pure(non-white) and she is the fastest flyer in the group, so she has really good speed, she has eggs with a cock who is pure hommer will siblings have the homming ability andher speed?


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

You have just described the method for getting better and better homing pigeons. Mixing breeds for homing ability and speed, endurance, etc. That is what good racing birds are all about.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## usalofts (Apr 28, 2002)

I do not agree that crossing homing pigeons with rollers or others can improve the homing ability. I have started racing pigeons in Europe back in 1971 and found out that mixed birds are just that.When it comes to homing ability as the roller side is concerned it my improve. Will it improve to win homing pigeons races? Not a chance. It took years and years of developing a blood line of good racing pigeons. Even champion birds do not always guarantee that their young will perform just as good. Many factors contribute to a good racing pigeon. First is a good blood line,health, feeding,
minerals supplements, vitamins, clean loft, good eye, good strong muscular body, crisp feather, and specially intelect to mention just a few. I do not have much experience with other races of birds. Homing pigeons. O yes... I've been around them and some racing sport legends all my life. I can sure help answer some questions in this area if interested or find someone who can.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Ordinarily, I'll happily defer to experience every time. Why not?

But something isn't being said here, namely, culling practices.

Creatures make approximate copies of themselves. Approximate. When a gene pool becomes too diluted or narrowed, undesirable traits surface and prevail as well as desirable traits. This is unavoidable without cloning.

I guess it depends on one's determination and what one can sleep with in order to win.

Those less die-hard in their objectives, do well by bringing new blood into the fold. 

All improvements are genetic mutations, as are all defects. Mutations, or genetic drift is driven by many factors, including forces as subtle as cosmic rays (some of which are now believed to cause some cancers).

No, crossing a roller with a racer-homer will not necessarily compromise homing ability--or guaranty it, as usalofts suggests.

But performing pigeons are also homers. They would not be of much value if they performed once then flew away, never to be seen again. Bummer of a hobby...









PIGEONS FOREVER!!!

--Ray


----------



## indie backroll (Aug 3, 2001)

Nicely stated the both of you ray & Usalafts.

Two sides of a coin but thats all good, its still a coin.
What?









~Brian


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Indy writes in part (though we may never know why...), "Two sides of a coin but thats all good, its still a coin."

Why are you doing this?









--Ray


----------



## Badragoon (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah why are you doing that Indy? You just aren't making any since.


----------



## Yusuf Saggaf (Apr 24, 2002)

i got the hen from someone else and it was already mixed with a roller


----------



## indie backroll (Aug 3, 2001)

I just meant that there were two good posts, diferent points of view but still two good post.

Sorry for the confusion, had a brain fart.

~Brian


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Oh, for heaven's sake, lighten up, dude! Just messen with you...

Now you go and get all defensive and anal on me...









--Ray


----------

